# Sharp Sand as a substrate?



## Malagasy (Nov 27, 2011)

Hello i recently discovered sharp sand it is cheap and also looks extremely natural as it is a mixture of many different grades of sand and gravel. I want to know if it is aquarium safe like playsand?


----------



## hemps123 (Nov 13, 2009)

hi bud !!
id stay away from sharp sand as far as i can recall i was told it will compact more than other type's of sand as it realy for the building trade and it may change ph as well . id go for play sand well washed first hope that helps .
: victory:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

hemps123 said:


> hi bud !!
> id stay away from sharp sand as far as i can recall i was told it will compact more than other type's of sand as it realy for the building trade and it may change ph as well . id go for play sand well washed first hope that helps .
> : victory:


moreover, sharp sand will pollute the tank with yellow ochre dye- and you can't wash all of it out beforehand.


----------



## UpLink (Dec 14, 2011)

Of you get fish with sensitive barbels, corydoras, loaches ect they can be damaged my sharp rough edges


----------



## Malagasy (Nov 27, 2011)

It is for neuralgia newts not fish and to be honest I found that it isn't very sharp!


----------

